# Nuvem Funil em Messines Set/2005



## Bruno Campos (10 Nov 2006 às 10:38)

encontrei esta imagem por acaso num site ou blog alemão. foi alguma turista q fotografou!


----------



## Dan (10 Nov 2006 às 10:50)

Foto espectacular


----------



## dj_alex (10 Nov 2006 às 10:53)

Não sabes o dia??


----------



## Bruno Campos (10 Nov 2006 às 10:57)

infelizmente n diz o dia 

tá neste site
tb lhe chamam mini-tornado 

www.roekeloos.co.za/photo/amandakock2.html


----------



## kimcarvalho (10 Nov 2006 às 15:42)

Bruno Campos disse:


> infelizmente n diz o dia
> 
> tá neste site
> tb lhe chamam mini-tornado
> ...



Excelente foto!   

E aproveito para referir que mais uma vez me dão razão, afinal o mini-tornado até existe na Alemanha.


----------

